# How low is too low to run on fuel?



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

I've heard that it can be hard on the fuel pump to run a car too low on fuel because the fuel pump uses the fuel to cool and lubricate the pump. I have never been able to find how low is considered too low, though. A Cruze Diesel has a 59L tank and the other day mine took 55L's to fill it. Is this running the car too low on fuel or is this still enough fuel to lubricate and cool the fuel pump?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I think this system has a feeder or pusher pump in the tank that could be affected because it would be above the fuel level, still lubed by the fuel going
threw the pump but not submerged to help keep cool. it would have no effect on high pressure pump on motor unless you run out.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

While the fuel pump uses fuel to cool itself as long as you don't make a habit of running the tank dry you should be okay.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I actually think this is part of the reason the gas cruze has such a large reserve when the low fuel warming light goes off(2.5 gallons of the 15.6 gallon tank on my 2012 1LT). This ensures the fuel pump is always getting a good supply of fuel even for people who choose to run the tank so low. It also give you a nice little reserve in an emergency giving you another 30-70 mile range if you choose to run the tank dry and ignore all warnings.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

So basically, as long as the tank isn't ran dry, it should be fun. That is what I thought too, but just wanted to make sure


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

If you have to think about this, then its too low


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Ger8mm said:


> If you have to think about this, then its too low


That'd work if I wasn't so OCD lol. The Cruze is my first brand new car and I want to have it for a really long time, so I want to make sure I am not doing anything that could prematurely wear certain components.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

your fine, just don't let it get low hahahaha :grin:


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I just fill mine up with a 1/4 of a tank left. Avoids the issue altogether and doesn't hit the pocket book hard each time.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

I do a full fill up once every two weeks and a quarter if needed in between. Usually when I am down to 50 or less miles available I put a quarter in. If you don't mind spending $ then go for the full fill . I do quarters to get a better idea of my fuel mileage. Just how I roll


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

I make it a game to nearly run out of fuel, mostly due to monentary issues! My best score is 593 miles. 1.4 auto. Car has exceeded my expectations thus far.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Empty is too low (and I'm not talking the E on the gauge). Generally.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I guess filling up at no less than the 1/8 mark would be the safest although I have gone as low as putting 12.2 gal in my 12.6 gal tank.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I only run low when I want to achieve the hyper gold. I may try it next month. Besides that I may fill it by the time the needle reaches half or lower unless it's going to the shop. 



Vetterin said:


> I guess filling up at no less than the 1/8 mark would be the safest although I have gone as low as putting 12.2 gal in my 12.6 gal tank.


Your ECO gas 6mt? The tank is larger but the rest of the tank requires patience to get more in. GM feels like we need a "gastric bypass" to prevent a lot of weight with a full tank. 

Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I fill immediately following the low fuel warning.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I recently ran mine low enough to put over 18 gallons in filling it all the way to the top of the neck


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I recently ran mine low enough to put over 18 gallons in filling it all the way to the top of the neck


18 Gallons in a 15.6 Gallon tank, 12.9 of those gallons useable? I'd call your State Gas Pump People?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Your ECO gas 6mt? The tank is larger but the rest of the tank requires patience to get more in. GM feels like we need a "gastric bypass" to prevent a lot of weight with a full tank.
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


Yep.....6MT! I know it can take more as I sometimes add an extra 2 gals by just dumping it in from my gas can. Sure beats trickling it in at the pump.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Run it low! I run 80+ miles on my CTD after the low fuel light comes on at almost every fill-up. 


-Brad


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

You're crazy


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> 18 Gallons in a 15.6 Gallon tank, 12.9 of those gallons useable? I'd call your State Gas Pump People?


We've had several CDT owners get 17 to 18 gallons into their 15.6 gallon rated tank. At first I thought the same as you but these members have been spread all over the US and Canada. I think the CDT tank may actually be larger.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't know how that is possible. Could 2 Gallons + be sucked back in the pump. Does this also lower the overall average mileage for the Turbo CRUZE reported here?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I don't know how that is possible. Could 2 Gallons + be sucked back in the pump. Does this also lower the overall average mileage for the Turbo CRUZE reported here?


Doubtful. We've seen the calculated tank MPGs that reflect 17+ gallons for some of the CDT drivers. Also the vapor recovery system isn't in use on all the pumps this has been reported at.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

If I'm not getting the full 17+ gallons that I paid for and only have 12.9 useable gallons in my tank, I think my Fuelly profile needs updating. 
I am getting 800+ miles on 12.9 gallons of fuel, that means I am really getting 62 mpg from my car! 


-Brad


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BradHerr said:


> If I'm not getting the full 17+ gallons that I paid for and only have 12.9 useable gallons in my tank, I think my Fuelly profile needs updating.
> I am getting 800+ miles on 12.9 gallons of fuel, that means I am really getting 62 mpg from my car!
> 
> 
> -Brad


Only the ECO MT has the fill level restriction on the main tank vent. All Cruze trims in the US and Canada, and it appears worldwide, share a 59 liter (15.6 gallon US) tank. When the low fuel light comes on you have anywhere from 1 to 1.5 gallons left in the tank.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I think the filler neck might be slightly larger in the CTD to help reduce the filling time due to the foaming we get when filling.. I didn't believe it either until I added an extra 10 liters ( 2 U.S. gallons ) into what I thought was a filled tank ( used a gas can to try and disprove the theory ).. That fill measured out at 17.3 gallons.. My normal fill is about 55 liters so you won't have problems going that low.. You should still have about 5 liters left in there


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I don't know how that is possible. Could 2 Gallons + be sucked back in the pump. Does this also lower the overall average mileage for the Turbo CRUZE reported here?


You don't know what you're talking about, it works, 100% proven, nuff said. We don't go an extra 100 to 150 miles on hope. Why would it affect mileage?

tank size is stated to account for foaming as the avg Joe would question tank size if it shut off at 12 gallons each time on empty., I fit 15 to 20 more gallons in the 100 gal tank of my big truck after the nozzle clicks and foam repeatedly settles


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I usually wait till LOW comes on and even then I still have run it another 30-40 miles with no issues.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

KpaxFAQ said:


> tank size is stated to account for foaming as the avg Joe would question tank size if it shut off at 12 gallons each time on empty., I fit 15 to 20 more gallons in the 100 gal tank of my big truck after the nozzle clicks and foam repeatedly settles


Since I've never driven a diesel I would never have thought of this. You may have hit it on the nose.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> Since I've never driven a diesel I would never have thought of this. You may have hit it on the nose.


Sorry for my sarcasm in my earlier posts. I thought everyone was aware of this. 
The rated capacity of a fuel system, gas or diesel, is just that, the rated capacity. The fuel system is designed to operate and be filled to a specific amount. This allows for expansion of the fuel and proper operation of the evaporative emission system, if equipped. 
The CTD has a rated fuel capacity of 15.6 gallons. This is not the physical liquid capacity of the system. 15.6 gallons is the capacity of the TANK that the EPA and NHTSA have decided is the safe volume for this particular size tank. The fill pipe and the vent pipe are not designed to hold fuel and are not figured in the capacity equation. So my tank doesn't hold 17+ gallons, my entire fuel system does. 
Think about a tire with a 51 psi max rating stamped on the sidewall. We would be having this same conversation if I said I put 60 psi in the tire. Some people would say that my tire pressure gauge is wrong, that there is no way my tire can hold that pressure. Others would say that I was going to damage the tire. It may not be safe, it may not perform like it should, but either way I still put 60 psi in it. 
The fuel system is the same way. It has a rated capacity for optimum performance and not a advertised capacity for the physical limitations of the system. 


-Brad


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Much more elegantly put brad, what I was trying to say


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Also, with filling up the filler neck each time, my dic and pump calculations are always very close. There is a lot of error introduced when you can't verify the fuel level is the same at each fill up. I think this is were all the inaccurate dic numbers come from. 


-Brad


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BradHerr said:


> Also, with filling up the filler neck each time, my dic and pump calculations are always very close. There is a lot of error introduced when you can't verify the fuel level is the same at each fill up. I think this is were all the inaccurate dic numbers come from.
> 
> 
> -Brad


Nope - GM has a history of inaccurate fuel consumed estimates. My Montana was consistently 10% low on fuel consumption and once I figured that out I could predict the amount of gas it would take to fill the tank to within a quarter gallon. I even took it in for repair for this and was told there was nothing that could be done about it.

I track "first click" vs. DIC "gallons used" and use the same set of pumps almost all the time. I always fill on the slowest auto hold setting as well. My DIC is nearly always optimistic on the amount of fuel consumed, making the reported MPG higher than reality. The numbers are in my fuelly log so anyone can see.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

It's always entertaining to see peoples responses to the how low do you run your fuel tank questions. I have *never* run out of gas and I almost always wait until way after the light comes on with both my Malibu and my Cruze. The reasoning for me is simple.. Firstly, I've heard anybody really nail anything to low fuel levels. Fuel pumps, like almost anything else, sometimes fail and I don't know the number of people who run their tank down is disproportionately represented in this group. Secondly, I use grocery store rewards for almost every fill up and getting 20 or 30 cents off on 15 gallons is better than the same discount on 12 (where I would run out of points more often or have fewer points for each fill).... Lastly, buying gas with 1/4 take on a CTD means you are leaving almost 200 miles of range unused. There are some small tanked gas cars that struggle to go 300 miles on a tank so if you were driving one of those cars would you refill it every 100 miles?


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

This is my first car that I track mileage in and have a DIC. From my experience my dic is almost dead on. Here are my last two fill ups on Fuelly. ***NOTE*** The 42 gallon fill up was over three separate fill ups where I couldn't do the full "15 minute top off", so I waited till an official top-off to log all three combined.















-Brad


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I see there are several others who do like I do and run it WAY past the low fuel light. No fuel pump issues in 77K miles.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Diesel prices vary a lot in my area so I always watch for stations with good prices. When I spot a bargain I always fill the tank if below half full.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jalaner said:


> Diesel prices vary a lot in my area so I always watch for stations with good prices. When I spot a bargain I always fill the tank if below half full.


With the amount of time you have on the tank at that point you probably passed hundreds of gas stations already too or needed to stop for something to drink, eat or a bathroom break anyway. 

I topped off below half tank in my 1LT yesterday, according to the DIC my average speed was 38mph. 362miles divided by 38mph = 9.5hours of driving on the tank & I still had between a 1/4 and 1/2 tank of fuel. 

If I had ran the tank to the low fuel warning would have been over 13.5 hours of driving on that tank.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

I wouldn't chance it going much past the fuel light. You really do put alot of strain on the fuel pump and you are only asking for trouble. Anything with fuel is going to be expensive because it's so tied up now with the ecu and everything. You would basically be looking at a job over 1500. And if you are out of warranty then it's a nasty bill to pay. If you disagree with me that's fine... Just wanted to put in my two-cents

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This summer I've been running my ECO MT down to 100 miles estimated range before filling up. I fill up at a Safeway so I want to get the most out of those gas discounts  In the winter I use 200 miles to empty as my refill trigger.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

I have never had to replace a fuel pump in over 40 years of driving, and rarely let my fuel guage go any lower than 1/4 tank. Except on long trips, maybe. My brother-inlaw has replaced 3 fuel pumps in his 99 Explorer and when asked he says he always fills up after his low light has come on.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

NHRA said:


> I have never had to replace a fuel pump in over 40 years of driving, and rarely let my fuel guage go any lower than 1/4 tank. Except on long trips, maybe. My brother-inlaw has replaced 3 fuel pumps in his 99 Explorer and when asked he says he always fills up after his low light has come on.


9 cars, 19 years, 450,000 miles - I always fill at 1/4 tank, and I've never had a problem with a fuel pump. My wife, who consistently runs the tank a gallon past the fuel light coming on just needed a fuel pump over the summer.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The original question made me laugh.....I never responded.....but my first answer was 'When it quits'.....that would be 'Too Low', right?

I'm one of the 'avoid under a quarter tank' crowd.....but that was even before electric, in tank, fuel pumps.
Back then the very real possibility of pulling the trash that accumulates at the bottom of the tank and plugging the fuel filter presented itself.
Nowadays, knowing the fuel acts as a coolant for the pump, is part of my decision.....that and just despising buying fuel when I have to verses buying fuel when I want to.
Example: Cold/raining/snowing.....I'm still at half or more...uhhh, maybe tomorrow when the sun comes out.
So, I like the convenience of when I want to.......and I also despise self created worry.....like, will I make it to where the heck is the next gas station worry.

Rob


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I almost never fill up till the estimated mileage reading turns to LOW, even then I have driven 50 miles before filling up.

Have never had an issue.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Robby said:


> So, I like the convenience of when I want to.......and I also despise self created worry.....like, will I make it to where the heck is the next gas station worry.


Never know if just over the next hill is a accident or traffic jam where you could sit for hours(especially true in the winter). A few winters back there were hundreds of cars stranded on the interstate for 12+ hours during a blizzard. 

I typically get around 300miles to a half tank in my cruze, with an average speed around 42mph that's still slightly more than 7 hours of driving.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I was always taught to never run a car lower than 1/4 a tank. I've never had the light come on in my Cruze, I wouldn't want to test it out, but that's just me.



Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## wplanck (Sep 23, 2014)

Joegonzales22 said:


> I make it a game to nearly run out of fuel, mostly due to monentary issues! My best score is 593 miles. 1.4 auto. Car has exceeded my expectations thus far.


593? Wow!


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

JJ's too busy doing unthinkable things in her car to want to run out of fuel...

About the only thing I dislike more then stopping to fill up on fuel, is running out and having to walk. So, I drive till the needle is on E, and/or the light comes on , about 90% of the time. If I happen to be near a gas station when it's at 1/4 , the weather's nice... I'll fuel up early but I'd really much rather get another day or two of driving before having to fuel up.

If I were on a long trip... I'd likely fill up at at some point when I had to stop for the call of nature, assuming the tank was more then half empty.


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

We go a week on diesel which is usually at 1/4 tank

My 1.4 LT gets fuel once a month, if that. Perks of a 3 mile commute to work.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Does the Cruze use a float to determine fuel level? On my Intrigue, the fuel level was interpolated by a sensor. It was common for the sensor to go bad and the gauge might get stuck on E, or F, or randomly wobble up and down. That's one reason to consider making a habit of filling up before the tank gets really low - and also keeping an eye on your trip odometer to have a sense of the truthfulness of the gauge.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

All level sensors are float based.

Your Olds was no different than the Cruze.

Rob


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Is sea level too low?


----------

